# tappan lake bait shop hours



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

Im pretty sure there is a bait shop right there, pretty close when you cross into harrison county.

Whats the name of that place if anyone knows, wondering what time they would close on thursday also??


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

cripple creek bait and tackle.east about 2 to 3 miles of tappen lake on 250 just past rt 151 coming from the west. open from dawn to dusk on tuesday to saturday. sunday closed at 6pm and monday open till 3 pm.


----------



## theprowler (Jul 14, 2004)

Cripple creek definately... Corey has the bait, and he is pleasant and knowledgable..


----------



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

thanks guys, thats the place. Dont know if I will make it on time though before they close.

Hows the selection on big live flattie baits, like big chubs??? What do they usually carry in live baits for the big boys??

Iv never fished tappan, we hunt near scio so Iv seen the place on the way to hunting camp..


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

i know that you can get creek chubs and goldfish at cripple creek


----------

